# Penning wethers?



## CottonwoodBoerGoats (Jun 7, 2020)

Hello!
I know, I’ve been asking too many questions lately but I was wondering how long can a goat be in a 8 by 8 pen by themselves? He would have a couple buddies that he could see in the next pen over and they’d be turned out into a small field for several hours each day. The problem is that I am in school for over 7 hours every day starting at 7 o’clock a.m. And so he is either in for 7 hours or out for 7 hours. He would also get a hard work out every day. The field would have plenty of toys and other goats to play with. Thanks!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok..your talking about a wether? Turning him out with others for 7 hours a day:? I would. He is use to being with the herd right? I think it would be great exercise and comfort for him. Is there a Buck that would hurt him?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Why is he by himself?


----------



## CottonwoodBoerGoats (Jun 7, 2020)

Sorry, I forgot to mention that this is hypothetical, I don’t have a market wether right now. 
He would be by himself so that I can adjust his feed etc. I don’t own a buck but he’d be out with does And wethers his same age. I’m just wondering how much time a wether can spend alone and still be healthy. Keep in mind I have multiple stalls and he’d be able to see his buddies (also stalled) through the panels.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Depends on the wether. Some can take it. Others would get too depressed.


----------

